# Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7



## The Ian (28. Oktober 2009)

*Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

ich habe auf meinem Sony VGN-FW41J gestern windows 7 aufgespielt

nun fehlen mir die treiber, die vorher da waren, zb um die helligkeit des bildschirmes zu regulieren (über die fn+Fx tastenkombination) oder die lautstärke an den zusatztasten einzustellen, da dies alles bis jetzt nicht unterstützt wird (generell alle zusatztasten werden mom nicht unterstützt)
ebenso war vorher das scrollen mit dem touchpad möglich...jetzt nicht mehr..braucht man dafür auch nen treiber oder gibts da ne win einstellung??
desweiteren besteht die frage, ob win 7 sämmtlichen anderen treiber für lan, wlan, sount usw richtig mitbringt oder sollte man da nochmal nachinstallieren?

wenn ihr eine seite kennt, die die treiber für sony anbietet immer her damit^^

vielen dank schon mal für eure hilfe


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

Treiber für Sony? Wie wärs mit Sony selbst? 
Gibts für den Notebook den Vista Software? Wenn ja ist das ganze ja kein Problem. Wenns nur Software für XP gibt dann kannst du versuchen die XP Software mit dem Kompatibilitäts Modus zu installieren, manchmal läuft die Software dann auch.


----------



## The Ian (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

na ich hab bei sony nachgeschaut und dort nix treibermäßig downloadbares gefunden...ev hab ich mich auch nur zu dumm angestellt, aber man bekommt ja auch nichts mehr mit zu so nem laptop-.- kein win install kein treiber cd nichts...ist bei nem 1000€ laptop meiner meinung nach schon unverschämt


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

Dann hast du nicht richtig gesucht. 

Bischen rumgeklickt und das gefunden: Vaio : Sony Europe bzw Vaio : Sony Europe


----------



## The Ian (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

danke fürs rumklicken..aber die seite seh ich zum ersten mal...glaube auch das erste mal die europeseite^^aber dort dürfte es ja alles geben was ich suche


----------



## The Ian (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

und noch ne frage...ich konnte vorher direkt auf dem touchpad scrollen, also wenn ich am rechten oder unteren rand mit dem finger lang gefahren bin...das geht jetzt nicht mehr...muss man dafür einen treiber nachinstallieren oder gibts da ne einstellung im windows selbst?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

also, bei meinem acer gab es extra touchpadtreiber... ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

und ich kann mit meinem Vaio scrollen, egal, wo ich den Finger am Pad positioniere, daher wirds wohl nicht am Treiber liegen


----------



## The Ian (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

also?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

nun, wenn treiber nötig sind, müßte es bei sony doch auch welche geben. schau mal bei denen für vista, ob es da extra welche gibt. wenn ja, dann wären wohl auch für seven welche nötig, um das TP voll zu nutzen. 


und @raptor: egal, wo du deine finger positionierst? du hast aber schon verstanden: es darum, dass wenn man wie mit nem mausrad scrollt, wenn mann die finger länger an einer bestimmten stelle des touchpads hat wie zB "rechts unten" am TPad. also egal wo der mauszeiger grad ist  - das wäre ja sogar dämlich, wenn es dann egal wäre, wo deine finger sind, und das ding einfach scrollt... ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

ok, überzeugt, ich habe wohl nichts ganz genau gelesen


----------



## The Ian (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

hab mal rumgesucht und gefunden, dass der eigendliche triber für das pad von synaptics kommt...den gleich mal installiert...aber...nichts -.- jetzt kann ich immerhin schon einstellen, was ich für aktionen ausführen will wenn ich die linke oder rechte padtaste drücke...aber das ist ja eig standart...scrollen kann ich immer noch nicht....langsam regts mich auf


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

und für vista gibt es da bei sony keinen treiber? der könnte ja auch für 7 gehen.


----------



## The Ian (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Treiber für Sony laptop unter win7*

der treiber ist für xp vista und win7 der gleiche


----------

